# XIONG'AN | Xiong'an New Area Construction



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

NOWADAYS:

LOCATION: Google Maps










YEARS AGO:










FROM THIS VIDEO:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

what about that: ¿¿??

LOCATION: Google Maps



































































Chapman Taylor | Xiong’an New Area Urban Masterplan


Chapman Taylor Architects design smart city sponge city urban masterplan for Zangang Cluster and Xiongdong District in Xiong’an New Area China Hebei province.




www.chapmantaylor.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

so:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Resume:


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Xiong’an Intercity Station*





























































































Chapman Taylor | Chapman Taylor creates concept design for Xiong’an Intercity Station


Chapman Taylor is a multi-award winning practice of global architects and masterplanners.




www.chapmantaylor.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Aerial photo shows #Xiongan citizen service center in Xiongan New Area, north China's Hebei Province. 











__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1377074995415941121
----------


































__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1378156568886185988


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1377872182555111426

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1377531573474451463
----------

*Diverted water restores life in Xiong'an*



















Diverted water restores life in Xiong'an


China has diverted 2.69 billion cubic meters of water, roughly 190 times the volume of Hangzhou's West Lake, to help rejuvenate aquatic ecosystems in Xiong'an New Area, a senior official from the Ministry of Water Resources said.




www.chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

el palmesano said:


> *Xiong’an Intercity Station*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


probably, all that is here:


----------



## Lion007 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Xiong'an video from 06.04.2021*


----------



## gao7 (Jun 29, 2016)

el palmesano said:


>











This area looks awesome, hopefully they will not change this design.


----------



## gao7 (Jun 29, 2016)

*Construction site of business service center project in Xiongan New Area*






































> Photo taken on April 8, 2021 shows a construction site of business service center project in Rongdong area of Xiongan New Area, north China's Hebei Province. (Mu Yu)


Construction site of business service center project in Xiongan New Area - Xinhua | English.news.cn


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Guallart Architects To Design Mass Timber Housing Adapted To Post-Covid Standards In China*
























































































*MORE RENDERS:*


>











Guallart Architects to design mass timber housing adapted to post-Covid standards in China


World Architecture Community News - Guallart Architects to design mass timber housing adapted to post-Covid standards in China




worldarchitecture.org


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

*LOCATED HERE:*





























__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1255879223190962182
---------------------


















































































Guallart Architects to design mass timber housing adapted to post-Covid standards in China


World Architecture Community News - Guallart Architects to design mass timber housing adapted to post-Covid standards in China




worldarchitecture.org


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

More iamges of Rongdong Masterplan (the one that is under costruction)















































__





你好，我是雄安！这是我的2020


你好，我是雄安！这是我的2020,征迁,雄安,白洋淀,安置房,雄县




www.163.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

more from the Rongdong Masterplan :















百利环保







www.baili-sun.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Render of the finish sation:

*Zangang Masterplan*


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

*Shijia Hutong Primary School *
























布局风格源自中国传统书院 史家小学雄安校区有望6月完工


布局风格源自中国传统书院 史家小学雄安校区有望6月完工,史家,中建八局,雄安




www.163.com


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

Other render of Rongdong Masterplan



















































文安智慧新城南阳接待中心 -郑州楼盘-郑州新楼盘-郑州新房-蚂蚁优房


----------

